# مستقبل الهندسه الطبيه في السعودية (رأيكم يهمني جداً)



## kau.ahmed (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده

وانا على وشك اختيار التخصص 
لاكني محتاااااااار جداً :18: 
بين الهندسه الطبيه و الميكانيكه

ياليت تفيدوني عن الهندسه الطبيه
كيف الدراسه سهله او صعبه مقارنتاً مع باقي التخصصات؟! 
هل الوظائف متوفره ؟!
وهل وظيفة المهندس الطبي صعبه؟
وكيف الرواتب :7:؟ 

واَاَاَسف على الاطالة
وشكرررررررررراً لكم..
​


----------



## kau.ahmed (21 نوفمبر 2011)

لا مو معقول 33 مشاهده ومافيه ولا رد
اصلاً اللي عاجبنيي في الموقع هو التعاون بين الاعضاء و حب المساعده

فساعدوني الله يفوقكم


----------



## kau.ahmed (21 نوفمبر 2011)

تكفووووووووووووون يا عالم احد يرد علي 

اخاف بعد ما ادخل الهندسه الطبيه اندم طوووول حياتي


----------



## المهندس صديق (22 نوفمبر 2011)

والله يااخ احمد التخصصين ممتازين واعتقد انو في سوق العمل مطلوبين ماادري بصراحه عن سوق العمل في السعوديه لكن القطاعات بحاجه لهذه التخصصات فاستخر ربك وشوف انت مائل الي اي تخصص وان شاء الاخوه في المنتدي بيعطوك النصائح والارشادات وبالتوفيق والنجاح لك


----------



## kau.ahmed (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس صديق قال:


> والله يااخ احمد التخصصين ممتازين واعتقد انو في سوق العمل مطلوبين ماادري بصراحه عن سوق العمل في السعوديه لكن القطاعات بحاجه لهذه التخصصات فاستخر ربك وشوف انت مائل الي اي تخصص وان شاء الاخوه في المنتدي بيعطوك النصائح والارشادات وبالتوفيق والنجاح لك



الله يعطيك الف عافيه وما قصرت انتظر باقي الاخوان مع اني في امس الحاجه لهم

ومو شرط انك تكون من السعوديه بالعكس يهمني اراء كل الجنسيات


----------



## kau.ahmed (24 نوفمبر 2011)

up up up up up


----------



## أبوالزبير (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم,قسم الأجهزة الطبية من أمتع الأقسام لأنك تعمل في مجالات أجهزة كثيرة فبعد تخرجك ربما تعمل في مجال(الأشعة,أجهزة الرعاية,الغسيل الكلوي,أجهزة العمليات بأنواعها......)فلابدأن تتخصص في أحدها,بإختصار أنك لابدأن تكون محب للعلم.
أمابالنسبة للمرتبات هنا في السعودية فجيدة,وهناك فرص عمل.


----------



## kau.ahmed (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أبوالزبير قال:


> السلام عليكم,قسم الأجهزة الطبية من أمتع الأقسام لأنك تعمل في مجالات أجهزة كثيرة فبعد تخرجك ربما تعمل في مجال(الأشعة,أجهزة الرعاية,الغسيل الكلوي,أجهزة العمليات بأنواعها......)فلابدأن تتخصص في أحدها,بإختصار أنك لابدأن تكون محب للعلم.
> أمابالنسبة للمرتبات هنا في السعودية فجيدة,وهناك فرص عمل.



الله يعطيك مليار عافيه يا شيخ ويوفقك بس ما قلت لي كيف الرواتب ؟؟؟


----------



## نادر فؤاد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

نصيحة من مجرب وندمان... أدخل الهندسة الميكانيكية, الطلب عليها قوي ودائم ورواتبها عالية. ابتعد عن تخصصات الهندسة الإلكترونية بكل أنواعها ( الحاسب, الطبية, الإتصالات) دراسة وتعب بدون فائدة وما عليها وظائف غير بالقطارة...


----------



## r0zeta (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ما اعرف بصراحه..
انا في البدايه دخلت تخصص طبيه عشان مالقيت غيره

بس مع الأيام بجد اكتشفت انه تخصص جميل جــــــدا خصوصا انه يجمع بين تخصصات كثيره بما فيها الميكانيكا ..

في البايوميكانيك في تصميم الأطراف الإصطناعيه ,, وتدرس نبذه عن الكهرباء والإلكترونيات

والمجالات امامك متاحه جدا

واما فرص العمل ,, فاللي اعرفه ان المدن الصغيره فيها احتياج اكتر 

واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (30 نوفمبر 2011)

ليش ما تروح الجامعة و تسأل الدكاترة في كلا القسمين ؟


----------



## مهندس محمد أسماعيل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أكيد [أمر الله ولابد أن تعلم المستقبل بأ امر الله وهذا التخصص جميل جدا وشيق وربنا يوفقك فيه بإذن الله


----------



## أبو ولي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بصراحة الهندسة بكل أقسامها لها مستقبل 

لكن بالنسبة للهندسة الطبية وبحكم إنها تخصصي أشوف إن لها مستقبل ومستقبل كبير 

لأنه لو تلاحظ الطب صار يعتمد وبشكل كبير عالأجهزة وسنة عن سنة يزداد استخدامها في المجال الطبي وبشكل كبير 

وإذا عالرواتب بعد البكالوريوس رواتبهم حلوه لكن عالمسار اللي تختاره لو بتكمل بعد البكالوريوس بتختلف الرواتب 

واستخر قبل كل هالأراء


----------



## kau.ahmed (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم الف الف الف عافيه وشكورررررررررررررررررين وما قصرتم والله يوفقكم دنيا واخره

وانتظر المزيد من ارائكم الجميله


----------



## Abdullah-SM (3 ديسمبر 2011)

انصحك بالهندسة الطبية لان الوظائف بالمملكة مطلوبة جدا 

رواتب الفنيين تبدا من 8 او 9 اللاف 
اما المهندسيين تبدا من 14 او 16 الف ريال 

واالله يوقك دنيا واخره 

تقبل مروري


----------



## kau.ahmed (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم الف الف عافيه ومشكوريييييييييين وما قصرتم

وفي انتظار المزيد من الاراء والمشاركات


----------



## kau.ahmed (12 ديسمبر 2011)

up up


----------



## السرحاني 11 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

انا ادرس في هندسة اجهزة طبية جامعة الملك سعود وتخصص حلو ونادر  السعوديين فيه وسهل 
والتوظيف خل في بالك انك بتتوظف خاص أفضل من الحكومي بمليون مرة وبالتوفيق


----------

